# Pigeon Forge and Wisconsin Dells Oct/Nov rentals



## tschwa2 (Sep 21, 2016)

*The Lodges at The Great Smoky Mountains by Capital Resorts *

*1 Bedroom sleeps 4  10/9- 10/13 Sunday-Thursday 4 nights $176  ($44 per night) Prime leaf season for the higher elevations .  

2 Bedroom sleeps 6  10/30-11/3  Sunday- Thursday 4 nights $240 ($60 per night) Prime leaf season for the lower elevations.
*


> The Resort is located 1.2 miles from The Island entertainment centre, this Pigeon Forge resort features a fire pit and apartments with a balcony. The Pigeon Forge Community Centre, which guests can use for free, is 0.9 miles away.
> 
> The seating area has a fireplace (2 br only), TV, and sofa. A full kitchen, dining area, and laundry facilities are also provided in all units at Capital Resorts The Lodges at the Great Smoky Mountains.
> A 100 feet pool, baby pool, and aerobics rooms are offered at the community center as well as 3 basketball courts and 2 racquetball courts.
> ...



*Polynesian Resort (Wisconsin Dells)  
1 Bedroom sleeps 4   11/3-11/6  Thursday-Sunday  $102 ($34 per night)*



> Affordable family getaway with a mini indoor water park (slides and lazy river and kids spash play area) designed for the 10 and under set and families or all ages.
> Room price includes resort fees and daily water park passes for up to the maximum capacity of 4.
> Note the indoor water park days and hours:
> Friday 4PM – 11PM
> ...



Please PM if you need more info.  I use a rental agreement and accept Paypal.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 27, 2016)

*also Branson 11/10-11/13 $102 for 3 night weekend getaway*

Also have a 3 night weekend in* Branson *at the *Grand Crown Resort.*  This is a top floor 1 Bedroom unit (type A 537 sq feet).

*Thursday through Sunday, November 10-November 13, 2016 $102 total ($34 per night)*



> Some of the amenities included are jetted-tubs, private balconies, fully-furnished kitchens and washer/dryers. Branson offers its own distinctive brand of live musical entertainment, attractions like mini golf and ziplining, as well as outlet and craft shopping and restaurants for every appetite. All of this combined creates the perfect vacation spot in one of the top American family vacation destinations — Branson.



The Grand Crowne Resort is less than 1 mile South from Branson's entertainment district on Highway 76.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2016)

The early October reservation in Pigeon Forge is gone.

Still available:
*The Lodges at The Great Smoky Mountains by Capital Resorts (Pigeon Forge)
2 Bedroom sleeps 6 10/30-11/3 Sunday- Thursday 4 nights $240 ($60 per night) *Prime leaf season for the lower elevations.

*Polynesian Resort (Wisconsin Dells) 
1 Bedroom sleeps 4 11/3-11/6 Thursday-Sunday $102 ($34 per night)* Indoor water park open Friday-Sunday.

*Grand Crown Resort (Branson)* This is a top floor 1 Bedroom unit (type A 537 sq feet).  *Thursday through Sunday, November 10-November 13, 2016 $102 total ($34 per night)*


----------



## Finntastic (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't wait till there comes a time in my life when I can take advantage of these awesome deals.  These are both places I would love to visit. Someday!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 4, 2016)

*The Lodges at The Great Smoky Mountains by Capital Resorts (Pigeon Forge)*
2 Bedroom sleeps 6 (1120 sq ft)* Sunday- Thursday October 30-November 3, 2016 4 nights $240 ($60 per night)* Prime leaf season for the lower elevations.

*Polynesian Resort (Wisconsin Dells) *
1 Bedroom sleeps 4 (430 sq ft)* Thursday through Sunday  November 3-November 6, 2016 $102 ($34 per night)* Indoor water park open Friday-Sunday.

*Grand Crown Resort (Branson)* This is a top floor 1 Bedroom unit (type A 537 sq ft). *Thursday through Sunday, November 10-November 13, 2016 $102 total ($34 per night)*  Branson goes full swing Christmas on November 5 so enjoy the lights and the shows.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bump

4 night weekday or 3 night weekend getaways.


----------

